# Tecumseh electric starter 33329 vs 33328 — what's the difference?



## hyperfrog (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everybody! First-time poster here. 

I just acquired a used MTD snowblower with a 10.5HP Tecumseh engine that's missing the electric starter. The engine model number is HMSK105 159908B. Now, I know the "right" starter to install is the 33329 one, but I was wondering how the 33328 differs from the 33329 and if the 33328 could be installed on my engine since I could easily get one locally (used).

Other than that, if I should buy a new starter, what are your thoughts on buying an aftermarket one vs an OEM one? The aftermarket ones are way cheaper on eBay. Are they just as good? 

Anyways, should I buy an electric starter altogether? This is my first snowblower. How hard is it to pull start a 10.5HP Tecumseh engine when the temperature is below -20 °C (ie below -4 °F)?

Thanks!


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it think one of them is just an older version. those engines arnt to hard to pull start and usually start within a few pulls


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know the specific model numbers or the differences, but I've had good luck swapping tec starters just by design, mounting tabs and tooth count on the gear. Some had longer cords or different plug adapters/switches, but still worked. First, look in and make sure you have a toothed ring gear on the engine flywheel, assuming you have the recoil starter "bump" to accommodate the starter. I think they are 16 tooth gears on the starter. Some of the little hp ones have cage over the gear on the starter and won't fit on the bigger hp blocks. The bigger hp ones have just a rubber/plastic nose cone and exposed teeth. Some have "U" shaped bracket holders on the top mounts (they use shoulder bolts into the block), some have complete rings that a regular bolt will go through on the top mount. All the bottom mounts I've seen have ring holes for bolts to fit through (most are Torx #30, some are phillips with a hex head also) Because it's used, I'd make sure the ring gear on the flywheel is there, previous owner may have swapped a different recoil shroud or flywheel and the block mounting holes may not be drilled and tapped.
Or, the other problem may be the bolts were snapped off and then you need to carefully drill them out (the block is not very thick there, so go slow).


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I think the 33329's body is physically larger than the 33328 (even though the mounting holes line up).

Theoretically, you could probably install a 33328 on an engine that calls for a 33329 but not the other way around as the extra length of the body hits the engine block.

I ran into this when I was trying to install an electric starter from an HM80 on an H70.


----------



## hyperfrog (Sep 7, 2015)

That's what I thought too. It looks like the 33328 would fit in there, but might not be powerful enough for the larger engines. I guess it could fail prematurely due to the additional load. If I got one for free, I'd sure install it, but I'm not going to buy one unless someone tells me it's safe to do so.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Hyperfrog :white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## AL- (Oct 27, 2014)

Welcome :wavetowel2:
This will be my second winter owning a SB. I'm planning to try synthetic oil in mine this winter as its not supposed to get as thick in colder temperatures so this should help with starting.


----------



## hyperfrog (Sep 7, 2015)

AL-, I see that you live in an area where the climate is comparable to what we have up here, although a bit milder, perhaps. Do you pull-start your snowblower or do find it necessary to use an electric starter? Is it equipped with a 10HP Tecumseh engine? Thanks.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

I had a JD826 with an 8hp Tec for 4 years, 2 were very hard winters with snow above the chute top in some spots and several times was your temps. Never used the electric start except when I sold it to show the guy it worked. I refurbed the entire thing when I got it and rebuilt the carb. Always shut the fuel off and let the engine die after use. One pull start always ........if the key was switched to the on position:facepalm_zpsdj194qh It was stored in an insulated, but not heated garage.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

FYI - I've had a few TEC engines with electric starters or bought some to put on existing units (planning to sell at the time). The 3 major differences I've noted are 1) the starter button 2) electric cable length 3) the bottom mounting holes

1) The older units have exposed electrical connectors in some type of phenolic plastic case. Newer ones it's pure plastic and there's a shield than you have to have a proper sized electric cord to fit into

2) The length of the elec cord between the button and starter motor varies in length. Some I had to make up a mounting plate for them to fit the engine.

3) On the older ones, all 4 mounting holes are just that - holes. On the newer ones, two of the holes are slotted and you use shoulder bolts for mounting. You can screw in those 2 bolts and tighten them up, slip the starter onto them then insert the other 2 bolts.

That's the differences I know of.


----------



## hyperfrog (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey, I found and bought a used 8HP engine that came with an electric starter. I paid $50 (CAD) for it after making sure the starter was functional. I thought I could either resell the engine or keep it and use it for parts when need be, like the carburetor or the muffler. 

The starter fits perfectly. I can't tell what the part number is as the label is unreadable. I guess it's a 33329. I disassembled it last night to evaluate its condition. It seems to be in good shape. This is an older unit that is held together with two long threaded studs with nuts at both ends, which makes it a PITA to take apart. Sure enough, I did strip one of the threaded studs, so I'll have to find a replacement for that. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh Yeah, I know... If it ain't broken, don't fix it! 

Anyways, I'll take the opportunity to clean it up inside and put some grease. It seems to me that the stud with the gear that moves away from the main body when the motor is running should move more freely.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA from the paradise city.*


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

If you can put a starter on it I certainly would. Even with a easy starting engine, you never know when you might over choke it or something and it becomes impossible to pull start. And as the engine and carb gets older, it will become harder to pull start..Work smart, not hard


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

The starter bendix is different internally on the older starters. The shaft with the threads are wider, so if you were to try and take a bendix from a newer one it will not work on an older on, found that out the other day, attempting to make one good starter out of two bad ones. Also the newer ones are easy mount, the top two tabs are open for sliding right onto the top two shoulder bolts. The older ones weren't like that, you had to install 4 actual mounting bolts, which required you to move the tank and tank bracket during install. On some of the much older HM80's that was a pain as removing the tank brackets were more involved. I have a 1972 HM80 laying around with the thick plastic tank, their a pain to remove. Over time, they made things simpler and better, as they revised and made things better, the part numbers changed. However how they operate stayed the same so if you have an older 8hp starter it will work on a newer 8hp engine and vs. versa.


----------

